# Hunter's Baby Shower #2



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

This past weekend I ventured to my mom's house (which is a little more than 3 hours from me) for a "date night" on Saturday and her baby shower on Sunday. DH and Hunter did not make the trip with me and while I missed them it was nice to get away and spend that time with just my sisters, mom, and grandmother (my stepdad was away for most of the weekend).

I don't have a ton of pictures yet because my grandfather came to the shower to act as photographer and he is mailing me the disk of photos. But I did get some detail pictures on my camera. My mom and sisters went overboard with getting every little detail just right. They know that I aspire to be Martha Stewart when it comes to planning and throwing parties and I think they wanted to give me a Martha Shower 

The waterbottles with custom labels  








My siser-in-law made me a diaper cake that matched the theme (blue/brown). The favors were little carriage shaped candy holders.








One of the games that we played was a clothespin game where there were certain things you couldn't say and if you did you lost a clothespin. The person with the most at the end of the shower won a prize.








Another game was a guess how many Mike and Ikes were in the bottle (my youngest sister's friend came the closest - any guesses?)








A picture of the "gift station" as my sister called it.








And the food - there was so much great food!








But perhaps best of all were these cupcakes made by my sister-in-law!








So now that the showers are over - its time to finish the nursery and put all this stuff away . I know Lisa is just waiting for nursery pictures (sorry Lisa - still have to finish painting!) but I promise they are coming :wub: I really wish you all could have been there but hopefully this helps you feel like you were part of the action!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It looks like a great shower Erin! I am amazed at the work put into it---but then we don't usually do this sort of thing overseas. Very thoughtful.
OK, I also never heard of Mikes & Ikes but i guess 164---just for fun.
Thanks for posting and I am so happy you got 2 parties for baby boy Josh----ah oh---I have to give away a clothes pin or 3?
. . . and "nice loot."


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Erin - this looks so great! It's getting closer . . .


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks like another fun shower Erin. Lovely gifts!

My guess is 172 even thou I never heard of a Mike and Ike either.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Erin -- what a wonderful shower. It looks just PERFECT and officially "Martha Stewartest"!!! 

I know your due date is in December, but can't remember the exact day.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow Erin it looks like it was a wonderful and thought filled shower with lots of good loot. I thought my baby showers were more fun than my wedding showers.. Those cupcakes look yummy.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Lynn, 

My due date is December 6th - both sides of the family swear this baby will come at least a week early but I have discussed with him the importance of never arriving more than 5 minutes early for social events and interviews so I'm pretty sure he will stick pretty close to the 6th :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What sweet family members you have, Erin!
They look like they were looking at every single detail to make it special! :wub:
And I really love the red stroller in the pic at the gift station!
I like how modern & streamlined they are making strollers nowadays.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What a beautiful shower. I, like you, really enjoy the small details of everything meshing together within a theme. They really did a wonderful job making your special day memorable! I love the cupcakes, they look professionally done. Nice stroller, by the way!

I cannot wait to see the nursery...you're more than welcome to post before, during, and after photos!  December is right around the corner...I'm sure it will go by quickly!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> What a beautiful shower. I, like you, really enjoy the small details of everything meshing together within a theme. They really did a wonderful job making your special day memorable! I love the cupcakes, they look professionally done. Nice stroller, by the way!
> 
> I cannot wait to see the nursery...you're more than welcome to post before, during, and after photos!  _*December is right around the corner...I'm sure it will go by quickly!*_


Wow! How time flies! :w00t: It seems like just yesterday Hunter was sharing his wonderful news about his Mom & Dad. 



And to Erin, I am so excited for you! I'll bet the nursery will be gorgeous.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Lynn,
> 
> My due date is December 6th - both sides of the family swear this baby will come at least a week early but I have discussed with him the importance of never arriving more than 5 minutes early for social events and interviews so I'm pretty sure he will stick pretty close to the 6th :smrofl::smrofl:


Oh yeah, Erin. Babies are just so good at cooperating for the delivery and after. 
Love all the details -- how did they get those custom water bottles made? Cute and useful as long as they're recycled And is that the red stroller you liked that I see there? :chili::chili: And I love the giant duckie -- is that a bathtub too? Everything looks wonderful and I think the cupcakes looked totally professional. A great shower.:chili:
Gosh, December 6th is right around the corner. How are you feeling? My last tri-mester I was soooooo ready to deliver. I had THE worst heartburn - like someone threw a lit match down my throat.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great gifts! I bet you can't wait to use them. It's so exciting! Now I am waiting for the baby pictures:biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice shower, Martha! ...errr...I mean Erin! :aktion033::chili: All those details make is so much more fun!!!!!!!! Is that the stroller that holds Hunter too???


My goodness showers have changed....I remember holding a surprise birthday party at my home for my sister one time...I cleaned the house, decorated, made food...everything! Then I took my sister out shopping and brought her home at a certain time when everyone was supposed to be there. When we walked in.....:w00t:....surprise on me!! It was actually a baby shower for me!!!!!!!!!!!! And everything was either green or yellow because I don't think they could tell what sex the baby would be then.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

LJSquishy said:


> What a beautiful shower. I, like you, really enjoy the small details of everything meshing together within a theme. They really did a wonderful job making your special day memorable! I love the cupcakes, they look professionally done. Nice stroller, by the way!
> 
> I cannot wait to see the nursery...you're more than welcome to post before, during, and after photos!  December is right around the corner...I'm sure it will go by quickly!


Your wish is my command. When I get home later today I will take some pictures of the "midway progress" as I already have before shots and you can let me know how you think things are coming. Tomorrow I am working on sanding and priming (as long as my regular work gets done today) and then Saturday we will be painting and hopefully we will be ready to move in furniture!!!!

Wait to you see the rest of the stroller - I just haven't been able to capture pictures of it with Hunter in his piece of it - so CUTE!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Oh yeah, Erin. Babies are just so good at cooperating for the delivery and after.
> Love all the details -- how did they get those custom water bottles made? Cute and useful as long as they're recycled And is that the red stroller you liked that I see there? :chili::chili: And I love the giant duckie -- is that a bathtub too? Everything looks wonderful and I think the cupcakes looked totally professional. A great shower.:chili:
> Gosh, December 6th is right around the corner. How are you feeling? My last tri-mester I was soooooo ready to deliver. I had THE worst heartburn - like someone threw a lit match down my throat.


The water bottles are actually poland springs - my family just peeled the labels off and printed the new labels out and taped them on . The giant duckie is a bath tub but that was returned as you have to blow it up each time and I don't have the energy for that:blush:.

I'm feeling pretty good but you hit the nail on the head. The heartburn is terrible no matter what I take and what I eat (and I was never one to have heartburn before being pregnant). But, I'm taking it all in strides and I know the end result will be well worth it!:wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Nice shower, Martha! ...errr...I mean Erin! :aktion033::chili: All those details make is so much more fun!!!!!!!! Is that the stroller that holds Hunter too???
> 
> 
> My goodness showers have changed....I remember holding a surprise birthday party at my home for my sister one time...I cleaned the house, decorated, made food...everything! Then I took my sister out shopping and brought her home at a certain time when everyone was supposed to be there. When we walked in.....:w00t:....surprise on me!! It was actually a baby shower for me!!!!!!!!!!!! And everything was either green or yellow because I don't think they could tell what sex the baby would be then.


What a suprise that must have been! Neither of my showers were suprises - I knew the dates but I wasn't allowed to help or know any of the details. I can't imagine thinking I was preparing a shower for someone else only to be suprised myself! YIKES!!

The stroller is the one that holds Hunter. I will get pictures as soon as I can


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome pressies and yes so exciting


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I loved every detail of your Martha inspired baby shower! 2 special showers for a special girl! And I think it's great you had a girl getaway for the weekend. Just what the Mommy to be needed. Great pics Erin!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

reported


----------

